# What 1x scope?



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been shooting my CVA Accura with open sights but as I have gotten older they are getting a bit fuzzy. What brand if 1x scope should I look at to put on this gun?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got just a Cabelas Pine Ridge, but I am very interested in the new Vortex 1X24 Muzzy scope... The Cabelas scope has done well.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I put a Traditions Hunter Series 1x32 on my muzzleloader last year and love it. My eyes are bad and I couldn't focus on so many points (front sight, rear sight, target) and it made a huge difference for me.
$47 on Amazon with free shipping... http://www.amazon.com/Traditions-Performance-Firearms-Muzzleloader-Hunter/dp/B001CJDXAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423670859&sr=8-1&keywords=traditions+1x32

A friend put a Pine Ridge scope on his muzzleloader a couple years ago. The Traditions was brighter... clarity was similar.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Went from a Traditions to Vortex and love it, all but once in awhile the adjustable eye piece will move and adjust itself as you sling carry the rifle on your shoulder. It is clear with nice fine crosshairs for a 1x.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have shot the Accura V2 with the Vortex scope and love it. It was a great setup.

I shoot a Pentax but they no longer make them. I love it as well.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have the Cabelas Pine Ridge on mine.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thumbs down for Pine Ridge. I had one from Cabelas and it fogged up in the middle of the hunt. Cabelas needed a receipt to fix or replace it. Didn't have the receipt so I took the sawzall to it. After dissection it makes sense to me why the thing would fog up like it did. cheap rubber seals were dried up and cracked. Switching back and forth between scope and opensights was such a hastle and in the end cost me a couple of elk that Cabelas cannot replace...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Simmons made a fantastic 1x shotgun scope. It was good enough and popular enough that Thompson Center bought the rights to it and still has Simmons make it for them... they sell it as the 1x Hawkin Hunter Scope now, for $40 more than Simmons did.

-DallanC


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks I will look at the T/C or the Vortex. One other question about scope mounts. Would a one piece rail type base be the best for a muzzleloader or would I be ok with a 2 piece base?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

vortex makes a pretty good 1x


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've used a Sightron 1x20 for years and been happy with it.
But, I have Vortex scopes and binos, and am thinking of going with their Crossfire II 1x24.
Plus, they have a Lifetime, no questions asked, warranty.
I looked at the Traditions 1x32 (better light gathering?), but have had one of their 3-9 scopes and NOT impressed with optics.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone else hates the reticle on the vortex 1x24. I've looked through multiple different ones in store and on friends guns and they are all so thick. Its a shame as I love the glass on it more than any other 1x on the market.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't seen the Vortex in person, but hoping to this weekend at the NWTF convention.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a thompson hawken hunter that I like. But my eyes aren't good enough to see too much of a difference between different 1x's.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have had three.

First was the Cabela's pine ridge. I liked it until the recoil from a shot sighting in caused my ramrod holder to catch the tail gate of my truck and it somehow shattered the reticle lense one week before my LE elk hunt. I'm in northern Utah and the Lehi Cabelas was out of stock. I ran to sportsmans and got a Sightron. 

That did the job and was a diecent scope and had no complaints. 

Then last season I put a Vortex on. I LOVE IT!! It has been rugged, durable, and works well in low light. After the luck I've had with my Vortex binoculars and range finder , now this scope, it is now my go to brand. And their customer service and warranty beats everything else hands down. I had to send my binoculars in for repair this winter (my fault - not theirs). I kindly asked for them to please expedite it through and they had them repaired and in the mail two days after UPS got it to them.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been waiting for someone the get the Vortex 1x24 ML scope in stock since last fall. Finally Camera Land's web site said they had them in stock so I placed my order online (this was in mid January.) Two weeks go by without any communication so I call them and they say they will be available in "mid February"..... still nothing. I checked their web site the other day and it now says "accepting orders for spring delivery". -O,-

Also, when I started looking for one last year the price on the web site was $99.99 Now it is $119.99 and the Vortex site last fall said MSRP was $129 it is now up to $169.

So, to say the least I am a little frustrated about the whole situation (not that it really matters since the gun I'm buying isn't out yet) if anyone finds the scope out there please let me know and I will cancel my order with Camera Land.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

These guys say they have it for $99.

http://www.sportoptics.com/CF2-31047.aspx


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

If your near Scheels in Utah they had a whole bunch the other day. I think they were marked down to $89.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Vortex crossfire. I love it. Very clear and accurate.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

justismi28 said:


> If your near Scheels in Utah they had a whole bunch the other day. I think they were marked down to $89.


Thank you! I made the trip down yesterday before the Jazz game and picked one up. They had about ten of them in stock and they were $99.99


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the Vortex Crossfire II. Looked at every 1X scope available for the UT muzzleloader requirements...and for me....Vortex was the clear winner. Best glass, solid design, nice traditional cross hair. Now have to see how it handles a couple of hundred rounds in the muzzy. Update to come on durability in a few more months of shooting it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a similar experience to Nambaster with my Pine Ridge. Fogged up the opening morning of MZ Deer hunt. Sucked big time.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

My dad and I both have the Nikon and really like them. But I think for the price the Vortex is the way to go.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hawke optics*

I've been doing my own research and found a 1x32 originally marketed for crossbows but now advertised for rifles and shotguns.

http://www.hawkeoptics.com/hawke-xb-crossbow-scope-1x32-sr.html

Anyone have any experience with Hawke????

It has an interesting "lighted" reticle both style and the fact that it is glass etched so if your red/green light isn't on the reticle is still visible.

Never heard of Hawke optics before but they are a British company, much of their manufacureing is in Japan, and they are big in Europe, and have been around for 30 years. Hawke gets good review on the Interweb.

I went ahead a ordered one. It will arrive tomorrow. Crossing my fingers.


----------

